# Turnaround licks lessons



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Made up a couple of simple blues turnaround lessons -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwcgVYiCtno
and
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qvfDkI8TZo

Let me know what you think. I purposely did the differently - one has no verbal instructions but the other one does. Which do you prefer?


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Double post - how do I delete?


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

3 turnaround lessons up now 

http://www.dolphinstreet.com/guitar_video_lessons/lesson-86.php

http://www.dolphinstreet.com/guitar_video_lessons/lesson-85.php

http://www.dolphinstreet.com/guitar_video_lessons/lesson-84.php


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

nicely done! 
thanks for the hook up:wave:


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

fwiw, I definitely prefer with the commentary.
despite the closeness of the camera, it is easier to pick up something like "9th fret g string, 8th fret b string, open e string" when it is spoken explicitly.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

Well Done!


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks, nicely done.


----------

